# Keyless Remote doesn't work when outside of car but inside car works



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here has ever had this problem before. My keyless remote works perfectly fine (locks, unlocks, trunk) when I am sitting in the driver seat inside the car pressing the buttons. But once i get out of the car the remote doesn't seem to work, even if im standing right next to the driver side door. I had the batteries changed on the remote so that is definately not the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The remote on my 01 has always worked somewhat random, but not a bad as you indicate. Have tried another remote? Have you tried reprogramming it?


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have tried reprogramming it but haven't tried another remote. I just want to make sure its nothing wrong with the receiver in the car before i go ahead and purchase another remote to try out. Is there anyway for me to check to see if its the receiver in the car? Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe someone here knows how to check the receiver; I don't. Remotes are usually pretty cheap on eBay and it never hurts to have two, but I understand your not wanting to buy one if all that gives you is two remotes that don't work.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeap exactly, 2 useless remotes is kinda useless, lol thanks for all your help and suggestion though


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

falcondrgn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has ever had this problem before. My keyless remote works perfectly fine (locks, unlocks, trunk) when I am sitting in the driver seat inside the car pressing the buttons. But once i get out of the car the remote doesn't seem to work, even if im standing right next to the driver side door. I had the batteries changed on the remote so that is definately not the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


you can take it to your local nissan service drive and they can check it for free right there on the drive.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok thanks so much, I will take it to nissan to have them check it. Any idea how much the receiver in the car would cost if that was found to be defective?


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

falcondrgn said:


> Ok thanks so much, I will take it to nissan to have them check it. Any idea how much the receiver in the car would cost if that was found to be defective?



we have never changed one but my guess is that it would be cheaper to put an alarm on the car. hell remotes alone can run up to 100 each depends on what you have so if the receiver doesnt work go for an alarm:woowoo:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good point Heathe. I put aftermarket power locks with remote on my truck for around $100 for parts. Just the receiver and remotes was around $50. They work 10 times better than the factory remote on my Sentra.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

get an after market alarm much better... nissan alarms are cheap


----------

